# MTX 5604



## BOOMIN MC BOOMERSON (Sep 10, 2020)

Alright guys I have old-school MTX 5604 doesn't smell burt , no rattles , nothing inside " seems" to be blow.... Plug it all in and get the orange light....?? Any ideas as to what the issue may be ? All my other amps do just fine in there its just this one. The damn orange light. Oh yeah was included in a trade so nvr heard it b4. Thx


----------

